# What office chair do I buy?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

My back is killing me. I want a chair without armrests and it needs to be supportive and affordable. Any recommendations?
I’m considering this one from Ikea:
JÄRVFJÄLLET Office chair - Gunnared blue - IKEA


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've had an Obusforme chair for over 20 years. still the most comfortable thing I have ever sat in. I took the arms off so I could play guitar on it once in a while. Mine is very similar to this model but you wont like the price


Find a Global Obusforme Multi-Tilt Chair, Blue at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Global Obusforme Multi-Tilt Chair, Blue.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree on the Obus chair. Spend the extra money, you won't regret it. If you don't want arms on it, just take them off (off the chair, I mean). And yes, about 20 years was about the lifespan of mine before I wore completely through the fabric covering in several places.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I too require a new chair. The dining room chair I'm using (at my great grandmother's old dining table) isn't good for 3 hour stints.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> I've had an Obusforme chair for over 20 years. still the most comfortable thing I have ever sat in. I took the arms off so I could play guitar on it once in a while. Mine is very similar to this model but you wont like the price
> 
> 
> Find a Global Obusforme Multi-Tilt Chair, Blue at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Global Obusforme Multi-Tilt Chair, Blue.





blueshores_guy said:


> I agree on the Obus chair. Spend the extra money, you won't regret it. If you don't want arms on it, just take them off (off the chair, I mean). And yes, about 20 years was about the lifespan of mine before I wore completely through the fabric covering in several places.


I'll have to look at one next time. I thought the price was crazy first, but I'm paying around $300 every 3 years for a new chair.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Look for discount office furniture stores. I bought mine downtown Toronto and got it for a steal compared to regular price


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blueshores_guy said:


> If you don't want arms on it, just take them off (off the chair, I mean).


Very considerate and thorough of you to clarify.

Thanks for my morning laugh!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered the ikea chair. will post back how I like it. thx guys


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

If you can afford it, anything but Ikea chairs.

Im on my third in six years and they all sucked after the first few months.

Foam compresses, mesh gets loose, my current one also has a leaky strut so I have to raise it every half an hour.

The hardest part is finding a design that has removable arms.

My next one will be a drafting chair with foot rests. Armless, can be raised. Higher, better posture and can be raised nice. And high off the floor for recording acoustics. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suggest you consider something like this.

It has been said that sitting is the new smoking in the sense that it's so harmful to our health.

I and one of my colleagues purchased these about.....must have been more than a year ago, maybe less than two.

Sometimes you buy things and think they'll be the best thing since sliced bread and then they end up gathering dust. Not this time.

I sincerely swear by this device and if there's anything I truly miss (other than the interaction with my friends and colleagues) it is the ability to stand as often and for as long as I like.

VariDesk® Pro Plus™ 30 | Adjustable Height Desk Converters | Vari®


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can put many chairs together without the arms.


----------

